# Fixtures...



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope I am not creating duplicate topics here... 

Here is the situation ....

I was debating on what to order the from AquaTraders. Either Odyssea Quad or Trio fixture T5HO's for a new 35 gallon planted tank.

Someone at work told me I will have to pay a quite a bit when you cross the border. So I hesitated   ...anyone ordered from aquatraders and had to pay duty or any other fees? 

Also....I am not sure if the Quad fixture or Trio is an overkill for a 35 gallon pressurized system at 2bbps? Any bad reviews on the new version of the fixtures with timers?

Thanks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Aquatraders ships via USPS. When shipping USPS you will not encounter any additional charges. Anytime you order from USA, use only the postal service, not a courier.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Will....what are about your thoughts on the fixtures? ....is the Quad T5HO (4x 39W T5 HO lamps 6500K) or Trio (3x 39W T5 HO lamps 6500K) would they be an over kill. Would you choose the quad or trio? I was hoping to switch the HC I got from you to the new tank


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

2 different legs for the trio vs the quad. From what I saw the trio rotates up on the back legs while the quads just sits on 4 legs and you have to move the entire unit


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have control over what you can dose in fertilizers and co2, either of those will work great. You just have to match the amount of available nutrients and co2 to the demand the plants have which is based on the rate at which they are photosynthesizing. You can't really match a light to your current fert and co2, they'll have to be adjusted after the fact. If I recall, the Quad is actually cheaper than the Trio, so if you already have a timer, then the Quad seems like a good option providing you don't mind having it sit ontop of a glass lid, or rigging up a hanging arm or wires.

Sometime soon I intend to buy three of the 24" Quads to complete my setup. I'm just cash poor right now, been trying to sell a few items without any success, much less any offers.

By the way, customer service at aquatraders is nonexistent. You can also buy these fixtures on ebay from "topdogsellers" who provides some customer service.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

@Tim & @Will thanks for the feedback...

The trio is $85.90 and Quad is $105.90 shipping $34.95 (10-14 days delivery). Tim brought a good point....about the trio being able to rotate up. 

Now little confused...Big Als guy in Vaughan was like 4 T5HO is much better...reading online folks are saying too much light stresses the fish...hmmm!


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Keep in mind the 117W trio has no cooling fans, probably not needed but something to take into consideration. I would personally go with the quad and remove/disconnect one of the bulbs. That way in the future if you ever plan to go with higher ferts and soil (you already have CO2), your light will accommodate it.


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

@shadow_cruiser - that was one of things that put me off on the trio the no cooling fans...def' would feel little at ease having a fan in the quad . 

I like your thought to disconnect one of the bulbs and let it run on 3 but wouldn't that effect the ballast in any way?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 36" double fixture from AquaTraders and it's always cool. Not sure if the trio/quad will heat that much to require a fan.


----------

